# EPI lift kits



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I got my new 2010 Mag last week....I see they are selling their own lifts now. Anybody got one yet?


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

i have the mag at work. looks stout.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I got mine too but didnt see lifts. Ill check it out further.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I can't find them on their website, must not be updated to it yet wish I knew what they looked like more so the hl or te extreme for the rear


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea i seen them ... looks good from a magazine picture..lol


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I think they are nice and are priced very well.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea the price is right for sure....


----------

